# Grobi TV: Heimkino mit 6 Kinosesseln, 7.2-Audioanlage und maskierbarer Rahmenleinwand



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. September 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Grobi TV: Heimkino mit 6 Kinosesseln, 7.2-Audioanlage und maskierbarer Rahmenleinwand*

					Grobi TV hat das Schwelmaxx-Heimkino besucht. 3 Jahre Bauzeit stecken im Heimkino, das nun mit 6 Kinosesseln, 7.2-Audioanlage, maskierbarer Rahmenleinwand und vielen weiteren Details glänzt.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Grobi TV: Heimkino mit 6 Kinosesseln, 7.2-Audioanlage und maskierbarer Rahmenleinwand*


----------



## Gamer090 (24. September 2012)

Sieht toll aus will ich auch  bzw wer will das nicht? 

Die meisten DVDs und BluRays sind im 16:9 Format vielleicht 1.78:1 aber kann ein BluRay Player das nicht in 16:9 umwandeln?

Ob man wirklich 2 Subwoofer braucht muss jeder selber wissen, ich merke den Bass auch nicht so stark wenn der Sound über meine Creative X-Fi Titanium geht der Treiber gleicht alles aus.


----------



## Low (25. September 2012)

Also von meinen 50 Blurays ist nur eine im 16:9 Format (Sherlock Holmes 1) und Batman The Dark Knight Rises bei den IMAX Bildern.


----------

